# Splitting special quality



## s-dub (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if a "splitting" bow is published in any of WoTC's books?

I was thinking that multishot, improved multishot, and a splitting bow would make for some ridiculous sneak attack damage when paired with deadeye shot.


----------



## Runestar (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a splitting weapon property in champions of ruin, which splits each arrow you fire into 2 (so you deal twice the damage). Vastly undercosted at +3.


----------

